# Uaru amphiacanthoides



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron, thats an awesome fish, (you know there is a section at the bottom for pictures right) lol but since your cool, you can put them where ever you want.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh noooo. Will the mod's be after me now? I got a speeding ticket a couple of weeks ago too. For shame, for shame.... Thank's for pointing that out, level. But it's a cichlid and I posted in the cichlid forum?? Should it be in the photo section????


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's OK Ron we'll let you off this time.:lol:
(By the way, I would say nice fish but since I can't see it due to the crappy computer I'm on I won't say it.)


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha ron, i dont think anyone cares where you put pictures, i was just letting you know it was there. if the mods want to crack down on rogue picture posters. then maybe your in for it, but ill stick up for you, even if it gets me banned like sponge bob. i just got my camera today, so we will see what kinda pics i can start taking. and ill post em where ever i want too ron... haha. but i dont have anymore cichlids, so look for me in other threads


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Better watch it level, I'm gonna keep my eye on you..... By the way, are you going to the AAAA auction on March 11th? I would like to put a name with a face!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet fish that you've got there :-D


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> Better watch it level, I'm gonna keep my eye on you..... By the way, are you going to the AAAA auction on March 11th? I would like to put a name with a face!!!!


im pretty new to all this, and i havent been to a meeting before, im not against it, but i am kinda anti social, but if you want a name with a face, my name is andy, and if you want a face with a name... check the pics section, a thread about self pics. users pics? something like that anyway, i posted a bunch of me.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Clean that glass first! But beyond that, uarus are pretty cool fish, and personally, I don't care if a picture or two is posted here.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Lisa, the glass didn't look that bad until I looked at the photo... LOL.


----------

